# Fiţos/fiţoasă în franceză



## little tree

Salut,

Aveţi idee cum spunem în franceză "fiţos"/ "fiţoasă" sau "a avea fiţe" ?
Mulţumesc.


----------



## irinet

Bună,
Ar trebui să ne oferi varianta ta şi, poate, un context conform regulilor forumului!


----------



## farscape

*little tree* are o discuţie similară pe forumul de franceză.


----------



## Zareza

Am încercat puțin marea cu degetul.

*I*
În limba română se folosește cuvântul *fițos / de fițe* în foarte multe contexte, având o tentă ironică / peiorativă / depreciativă / disprețuitoare... greu de prins într-un singur cuvânt în limba țintă.

*fițos, -oasă,* _fițoși, -oase adj._ *1.* mofturos, capricios. *2.* încrezut; prețios. *3.* (_fig._) căutat, studiat. *4.* (_d. lucruri_) prețios, scump, costisitor.

Mai jos este ceea ce am găsit în WR în  ROM-ENGL / ENGL-FR

poncey, poncy _(UK, slang_) (pretentious) = * péteux *(_familier_)
priggish (_UK_) = (_personne_) suffisant, supérieur, qui se place au-dessus des autres
primly (affectedly) = (_dire, répondre_) d'un ton pincé

C'est le meilleur hôtel de la région, et vous êtes du genre... *pointilleux*. = Este cel mai bun hotel din zonă și tu ești foarte... fițos.

Am încercat și variantele:

*posh *(<early 20th century) perhaps from slang _posh_, denoting a dandy

posh restaurant = restaurant de fițe = restaurant *chic*

posh people = persoane fițoase = les snobs   
Only posh people go to private schools. Seuls les snobs vont dans les écoles privées. (WR)

posh schools = școli de fițe = écoles *huppées *

*fussy* = fastidious about one's needs or requirements; hard to please = *capricieux*
     -fussy about what he eats / fussy eater

*swanky* _informal_ (fashionable, stylish) = *chic* ; (_personne, lieu_) = *huppé *
Nous sommes descendus dans un hôtel chic.

un chauffeur *stylé* = un șofer de fițe
clubs* branchés* = cluburi de fițe

Se pare că aproape totul poate deveni de fițe: mâncare de fițe, câini de fițe, băieți/fete de fițe, haine de femei/bărbați/copii de fițe, cartier de fițe...

*II*

*fiță,  fițăraie* (moft, capriciu, toană, modă, fason, manie ) subst.= *caprice*, *(dernière) lubie*,* engouement*, *mode*, *manie, folie*

WR
fashion (high society) = *élite*
She thinks she is better than us, and likes to associate with the fashion.
Elle se croit mieux que nous et aime s'associer avec l'*élite*.
Crede că este mai bună ca noi şi îi place să se învârtă printre *oameni cu fiţe*.

*A face fițe* / *a avea fițe*  = *prendre les grands airs* / *se donner de grands airs* = to take on airs / to put on airs and graces / to put your nose in the air


----------

